# Clear coat burn through



## Rammy (Sep 3, 2014)

Went to have a look at a Citroen C1 for my wife only 900 miles 
I question, which I think I know the answer because of the great information given here, 
But the paint has cloudy look down one side and rear bumper, I think someone has gone mad with a rotary to get rid off a rubber mark or something and have gone through the clear coat!! 
In usual salesman fashion he said he'd get his body shop guy to look at it but if it's what I think then painting is the only option right ???


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

yes will need a repaint if thats whats happened

get it written on the sales invoice that it will be done properly incase they use a cheapo cowboy smart repair on the cheap


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

steveo3002 said:


> yes will need a repaint if thats whats happened
> 
> get it written on the sales invoice that it will be done properly incase they use a cheapo cowboy smart repair on the cheap


Just hope he doesn't call me then :lol::lol:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

I very much doubt they have burnt through the clear coat on the entire side and bumper...maybe a patch here or there but not the entire panel!?!


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

could already be a shonky smart repair


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

steveo3002 said:


> could already be a shonky smart repair


This could be the case, as most decent Smart repairers wouldn't take on a whole side.
Or it's a cheap bodyshop job.


----------



## Rammy (Sep 3, 2014)

Going to have a second look tomorrow, they said they have sorted it.
Might take some ipa to see if they have covered it with a filler rich polish


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

If they've struck through on half the car then it'd be verrrrry surprising, bet it was a residue or something


----------



## Rammy (Sep 3, 2014)

It wouldn't come off when I rubbed it, there was lots of polish residue in the gaps.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Rammy said:


> It wouldn't come off when I rubbed it, there was lots of polish residue in the gaps.


So my bet is they have MOP'ed it with G3 or 3M Fast Cut Plus all you are seeing is an un refined compounded surface.


----------



## Rammy (Sep 3, 2014)

Just came back from looking at it again much better today, it's got slight burn through on front wing edge, which also had darker spots on, hardly visible but I know it's there.
There is paint mark on black wheel well liner very slight, the rear bumper I can feel what feels like over spray on the other side of the bumper paint feels flat and dusty so I think it has had some paint work done, colour match is great though.


----------



## REVERSiN (Sep 28, 2015)

That's probably the blend area, if you plan on flattening this be careful as this area is somehow sensitive due to the lack of thickness, needs a wet sand as it's clear. If it won't go with clay you sand it down and polish it 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rammy (Sep 3, 2014)

I have decided it's not for me. 
I can get a brand new one for an extra grand. 
This detailing lark makes you damn fuss


----------

